# MP3 continuous play



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I have some of those cheapo MP3 players from the group buy in May... can they be set for continous cycling? Or is there a hack that will make them do that? I want to set up some sounds on continuous loop, and with only 16 meg memory it won't run long before it needs to loop back.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

they do it automatically. i have been working on setting mine up and they have been auto repeating themselves


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you don't want to have the sound replay immediately, pad one end of the file with "silence". I do this in GoldWave for sounds like owl hoots and crow calls. The sound itself may be only a few secs long, but I can set it to play on 2-3 minute intervals if needed.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Groovy! I don't want a delay... I'm just setting up the ambient tracks for a coupla rooms, so I'll just let it loop. This makes it much easier! Those things take one AAA, right? How long does one battery last? I suppose I could just hack the battery compartment and run it to a D-cell or something so I know it has enough life for a night or two.

Hey, thanks guys! Knew I could count on ya!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

you should be able to get a night or two on a good fresh battery without much trouble. 

amazing little toys, ain't they?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I agree with DtD, you'll get several hours out of an alkaline battery. If the player starts when you press the Play button, then shuts off a couple secs later, it's time for a new battery. And yeah, I love those things. They've completely changed how I handle sound in my yard haunt.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Omigod these things RAWK!!!!!!!!! I had 4 of them set up with soundtracks for the haunt; they'd decided they didn't need outdoor sounds they would just run speakers with the main soundtrack that was playing out front.I set one up for the Dot room, one in a long hallway and one to a faux old-time radio in a bedroom. They're so small and lightweight you can hide them _anywhere_.

And as far as battery power: They shut the haunt down at 11:00; they'd been running since about 7. I packed my stuff up and went home. The next day I unpack my bags and see a red light blinking in one of them... one of the players turned on when I threw stuff on top of it the night before. I plugged in speakers and whaddyaknow... still playing strong. More or less continuous for about 19 hours on one AAA battery and still going... _I love these things!!!_

Lemme know when the next group buy is, I want more of them!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

We may have bought out the stock at watchcloseouts.net in the last group buy. I'm keeping a lookout for them as I would get more if they came around again. I did find them at a place in HK, but the shipping was outrageous. Ten players cost $5 each, but they wanted $20 EACH to ship them here. Unreal.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

What device are you guys talking about? Link?

On a similar note....and a not so expensive one.....I like to buy things I can use in the haunt but also are practical around the house at other times of the year. 

I too use an mp3/mp4 player (multiple actually). In this case, two ipods. One is hooked up to my home stereo system but the second I only had on a small docking station, hidden in between some hay bales. Worked great, but this was ambient sound outdoors and it didnt carry so well. This year, for a different reason, I purchased a wireless ipod system which can handle up to four bluetooth speakers in addition to the docking station with a speaker. So 5 speakers total. It is from a company called Eos. OMG this thing is so friggin asweome.... 

All stations require 120 v power, so that is a drawback besides the steep price...but I was able to get great / powerful sound all over my property.....combined with the custom made sound loops on SHUFFLE and REPEAT/CONTINUOUS.....I never touched the system again...all night. It allowed me to actually enjoy my haunt without any further work once it began.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This is the one we picked up in the earlier group buy:

http://www.watchcloseouts.net/ecommerce/Scripts/prodList~idCategory~56.htm


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

If you are in Houston...EPO still has a bin of these for $5.95 I think.

I used several this year too. Cheapo speakers from Directron, easy to put ambient sounds all around the yard. Easier than trying to mix some master soundtrack. I also put some Midnight Syndicate tracks at 96k sampling....sounded awesome. Although I used a more expensive 2.1 speaker unit.

I also used one of these MP3 players for a lighting simulator using the Christmas Tree Light FX little box.


----------

